# 04 Max Replacing the ECU



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

I found a reman ECU online for pretty cheap and Im thinking about buying it and getting it installed soon. Thing is I don't really want to pay Nissan all that money they're asking. Do I have to take it to Nissan to program the ECU?

What if I get one from a similar model?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Google tells me there's like a dozen shops in Florida that reprogram all sorts of ECUs...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Whether or not it has the correct program, it will still have to be initialized to the keys in order for it to start. Not sure how many shops have that capability outside of a Nissan or Infiniti dealer.


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

Correct. Keys have to be registered and Idle has to be set (although you can do that yourself). Some shops can register keys. Actually 2004 might be the "grey year" before they went to the new system. The nats code 5523 might work for your car, if you can find someone who can register keys. If that doesn't work you have to get a code from the dealer.


----------



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

Oh great, I'm not really trusting Nissan right now as it is. But it sounds like I'm at their mercy if I want to get this car running right.


----------



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

I read on another forum that the ECU can be programmed for around $100 @ Nissan. If i can swap the ECU myself then tow the car to nissan for them to reprogram the key i should be good. But, I'm not sure which ECU to get. My car is 5 speed automatic but don’t know if it has traction control. 

How can u tell? Sorry! I'm used to working with older simpler cars:


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

All the program consists of is programming the cars VIN to the ECM and setting idle are learn. The key program is in the BCM so you won't have to do that.


----------



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

Cool thanks, i hope this fixes the problem.


----------



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

Well, justgot the car back from nissan. It was 200 for the ECU and 140 to reprogam. It runs fine right now so i guess that fixed the misfire. We'll see what happens.


----------

